# I'm an INFP, but my Ni function is far stronger than my Ne?



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Wow, really cool. My dreams also change my perspective (They're normally also quite vivid). They cause a mood and it clings to my consciousness. Could be negative or positive.
> 
> But, anyway.
> 
> ...


It's good to know that someone else experiences the whole change of perspective due to dreaming.  

Mmm... this is getting more and more confusing. How can I be so sure of my functions? I have a very basic understanding of what each function does, but other than that, I'm a bit lost. Can I determine whether I'm INFP or INFJ on my own with the help of other sources, or will I need a professional to assess me formally? I feel I've been thrown off a little bit, and being confused about my type makes me question myself more and more. It shouldn't matter to me this much, but I just want to be sure. ><


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

StellarSkies said:


> It's good to know that someone else experiences the whole change of perspective due to dreaming.
> 
> Mmm... this is getting more and more confusing. How can I be so sure of my functions? I have a very basic understanding of what each function does, but other than that, I'm a bit lost. Can I determine whether I'm INFP or INFJ on my own with the help of other sources, or will I need a professional to assess me formally? I feel I've been thrown off a little bit, and being confused about my type makes me question myself more and more. It shouldn't matter to me this much, but I just want to be sure. ><


I understand. I think that you can come to the conclusion by yourself, with a lot of research and support by knowledgeable individuals.

To show some _brief _descriptions of cognitive functions that I prefer:


ElementAbstracted definitionEnglish AcronymSymbolDescriptionExtraverted logic (thinking)external dynamics of objectsTeTe is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system.Extraverted ethics (feeling)internal dynamics of objectsFeFe is responsible for the perception of an emotional state in an individual and the bodily and linguistic expression of emotions. Fe is able to influence others' emotional condition and to communicate its own, "infecting" others. Fe is used especially in generating and recognizing excitement and enthusiasm.Extraverted sensingexternal statics of objectsSeSe is responsible for the perception, control, defense, and acquisition of space, territory, and control. It observes outward appearances, estimates whether forces are in alignment or conflict, and uses strength of will and power-based methods to achieve purposes. Se understands territory and physical aggression. It is also the function of contact and apprehension of qualia.Extraverted intuitioninternal statics of objectsNeNe is responsible for understanding the essence (permanent but not obvious traits) of a thing, estimating the potential and latent capabilities for people and things, and visualizing the likely outcome of events. It is responsible for the sense of interest or boredom. Ne will speculate as to why an event occurs, but sees the specific event as static and unalterable.Introverted logic (thinking)external statics of fieldsTiTi is responsible for understanding logic and structure, categorizations, ordering and priorities, logical analysis and distinctions, logical explanations. Ti interprets information according to how it fits into a validating system. Ti is particularly aware of logical consistency and how concepts relate to each other in meaning and structure, independently of particular purposes.Introverted ethics (feeling)internal statics of fieldsFiFi is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.Introverted sensingexternal dynamics of fieldsSiSi is responsible for perception of physical sensations; questions of comfort, coziness, and pleasure; and a sense of harmony and acclimation with one's environment (especially physical). Si understand how well a person or thing's behavior agrees with its nature as well as the differences between comfortable behaviors and positions and uncomfortable ones.Introverted intuitioninternal dynamics of fieldsNiNi is responsible for the estimation of the passage of time, the understanding of a course of processes in time, and forecasting. Ni understand how things may change and evolve over time and throughout history. Ni is acutely aware of events that are occurring outside of the immediate perception of the moment, and sees events as part of a continuous flow. Ni perceives the possible ramifications of future events and notices ties to the past. Ni observes behavioral patterns and can assess a person's character.


For a more in-depth look, Jung's descriptions of each go into great detail, and are preferred.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

mirrorghost said:


> i am similar in a way, i don't get it! except my Ne is higher, but my Ni is the next in the stack always, so it goes Fi/Ne/Ni..i started thinking maybe i was really INFJ but i am Fi all the way so i don't even know anymore. someone yesterday said it makes more sense in socionics, so i've begun researching that again (because it never makes much sense to me.)


I know, my orders are Fi Ni Ne Si Ti Te Fe Se last time I tested in keys2cognition. My ENFP friend has Ne Fi Fe. my INTJ is more even messed up in orders. (4w5 INTJ seems to have high jolted Fi)
Then we searched through the definition of this result, and give up, lol 

Not really bothered by now. MBTI is like mixing paints. Blue + Red : sometimes purple, sometimes another shades of it... sometimes unclear. But you're still Blue + Red.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> However... If you are an INFJ, and utilize Ni, you would use Ne as your role function. Meaning Ni would be priority. And you'd mock Fi, having a good use of it, but not really value it. You'd then have a dislike and/or improper use of Te. As Se would be the lowest function, you would not be able to produce or utilize it for yourself, but you would enjoy it in others.


Good although Ne is the ignoring function, Si being the role for IEI/NiFe.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> To show some _brief _descriptions of cognitive functions that I prefer


The typology community would be so much better if people read and understood those descriptions of the cognitive functions.


----------



## avinje (Sep 24, 2014)

Extraverted intuition is when you work on ideas and concept. Connecting all kind of abstract "wires" to eachother. Always adding new stuff and connecting them. It's very hard for people with extraverted intuition to make decisions, since something new comes up the next day. People with extraverted intuition gets bored really easily. Always have an urge to do something new. 

Introverted intuition is really hard to explain, especially since I don't have it myself. But it kinda works like the opposite. Instead of adding stuff to theory, you will instead reduce it. Instead of having multiple paths to take, you rather want to narrow it down to a single path. Another thing with introverted intuitiong is that you see pictures rather than words. You talk with pictures instead of words. May sometime be hard to explain to another person, since it's a picture.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

This is what I think the problem is with most INFPs and INTPs.

They think they are using Ni (sure they are using intuition in a more internal way) but really they just have an dominant introverted rational function (Fi,Ti) and really good Ne that so they don't notice, and think is Ni.

Having Ne as a higher function you almost don't even have to think about it, Ne will just go. 

The more you use it, the quicker it becomes, the more possibilities you can look at and then dissect with more possibilities.

Now match that with Fi or Ti as your dom and you can now stop and deeply focus on an Ne idea, and do this by using Ne even more but in a more subjective way that matches what your looking for.


This is deferent than Ne doms who will usually jump from Ne idea to Ne idea without focusing on it more.

So I would say you just have good Ne but it's mostly managed by your Fi and Si and thats why you think it's Ni.


Also for the record:

Ne - Looks for possibilities that _could_ happen or that are presenting themselfs. Creation. 

Ni - Looks at whats missing from the equation and tries to figure out what is actually missing, and why? Dissection.


An Ne user would make random art and an Ni user would figure out it's meaning.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

A better way to determine if your INFP or not is to look for Si.
Thats what makes me know I am INTP. 

Seeing as it's 3rd; it is quite a significant function, especially in the way we use Ne.


The thing is I feel like you would defiantly know if you where an Ni dom if you where one.


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you for all the feedback, guys. It has really helped me figure out where I stand. 

During the day, I have been thinking over my type and what variables make my personality what it is. I was convinced I was an INFJ mistyped as INFP, however after reading more and more into it, I realise now that I am an INFP. Also, due to questioning it so much and having to look into whether I'm really an INFJ or not, I came to the conclusion that if I was questioning it so much, then it obviously wasn't fitting. When I first found out I was an INFP, it all just... clicked. And the more I read into it, the more convincing it felt like looking in a mirror. This was not the case when looking into the possibility of being an INFJ.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Thank god.

The last thing the world needs is another Adrian Veidt.

Rorschach was way cooler.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, as long as your Fi is higher than both, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Though it's kind of a back to the drawing board kind of moment if it happens that Fi shows up as one of your weakest functions or something like that.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

StellarSkies said:


> In terms of how I experience Ni... it's mainly in how I process information. I think about objects right down to their core. For example, when I think about morality or mathematics, I question where it all came from, who thought it up, if it is just an inherent part of the universe .etc. Colours is also a good example, since I often think about how colours cannot be described, and thereby how colours came to be, and then I question how cavemen must have perceived them and such.


This sounds like Ne to me, not Ni... because its centered on an outside event i.e. mathematics. It would be possible to have a conversation about it with somebody else, because everyone knows about mathematics to some degree.
In my experience, Ni is SO intensely personal that it would be difficult to discuss with anyone else. It doesnt work within an already-existing framework such as morality or mathematics or anything - its totally internal and subjective.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

StellarSkies said:


> I was reading into the cognitive functions in more detail to help me understand each one better, and while doing so, I found that despite being typed an INFP on countless Myers-Briggs and cognitive functions tests, my Ni function is far stronger than my Ne.
> 
> What exactly does this mean? It's a tad confusing to me, and I think this is where the theory collapses in on itself. There is no type when it comes to two dominant introverted functions. Sure, INFP may be the closest match, but it's still not exactly accurate.
> 
> Could someone help me out with this? I would greatly appreciate it!


o.o I suggest you check out IEI: Socionics Types: IEI-INFp


----------



## infpetal (Apr 24, 2011)

StellarSkies said:


> In terms of how I experience Ni... it's mainly in how I process information. I think about objects right down to their core. For example, when I think about morality or mathematics, I question where it all came from, who thought it up, if it is just an inherent part of the universe .etc. Colours is also a good example, since I often think about how colours cannot be described, and thereby how colours came to be, and then I question how cavemen must have perceived them and such.


When you're thinking about these questions, does it feel like brainstorming?

I (INFP) see a difference between Ne and Ni when I talk to my INFJ friend. I think of lots of questions, and he visualises an answer. Then I imagine more questions based on his answer, and so on. ^^

So if you're questioning a lot, that's likely your Ne. If you (seemingly) effortlessly form whole, well-rounded answers, that sounds like Ni.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

StellarSkies said:


> In short, putting it like that has made me realise that I am more of an INFJ than and INFP. Perhaps I fluctuate between the two? I don't know. But I've always thought morality was a subjective/tangible... thing. Because of thus, I was (and still am a little bit) of a moral nihilist.


I think you can still rely on external systems to understand how moral behaviour works, while still personally thinking that there is no ultimate, objective morality. I'm kind of the opposite. I'm an INFP, but I will argue for objective morality (and against moral relativism) until I'm blue in the face. That said, I still form a lot of subjective conclusions about how this morality works, and rely on these conclusions in how I apply it.

Morality is a pretty big topic though and easy to equivocate with other meanings.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

For what it's worth, you sound more INFJ to me, but you know yourself best. I had the opposite problem (convinced I was an INFJ though I'm actually an INFP). This website was incredibly important for me to clarify: INFJ or INFP? a closer look

As an INFP I can express how I personally experience Ne and Ni: Ne makes me scattered; I feel a little like a distracted squirrel. Energy and attention comes in waves and spurts. I tend to be more open and like brainstorming/possibilities, going after broad ideas instead of deep ones. Ni isn't hard for me, per se, but it does feel unnecessary. I like being curious and exploring instead of clarifying and focusing. 

When I first typed I got confused because of the introverted J/P divide (even though I'm a P, I am much more stereotypically J on the inside) and because my Fi feels "intuitive" in a way (probably because it's subjective and has that "feeling it in my bones" kind of energy) so I mistook it for Ni. Being an introvert also makes things tricky because even though you might have Fe in the auxiliary position, for example, if you're not healthy you can tend to resist it or use it defensively to protect your inner world. Not all Fe's feel "social" and even as an Fi-dom I have internalized a lot of Fe values/behaviors (thanks mom!) that can make me seem similar to one.

Anyway, I highly encourage you to check out the website above and look through all the topics. It will probably help you clarify better than just struggling with functions alone.

Good luck!


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

You are not alone.


----------



## RochiDidItAgain (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe you should ask yourself what you think since the tests don't know you as well as you know yourself. 

If you are dominant in Fi, then you are INFP. Are you dominant in Fi?
Or Ni? 
Do you know the differences well?


----------

